# nismo spoiler pics



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i saw another online forum that had a group buy on a nismo s tune spoiler for the spec(or any sentra) but the damn pics wouldnt work. anyone have any pics of the spoiler, im trying to get away from that blah sentra backend, the 02 has a great front, the wheels and sideskirts on the side, and a 3inch se-r logo on the back, take off that logo and you have any old gxe wiith a spoiler. I got the chrome altezzas, and i dont have the $$$ or the patience for bodykits(plus i cant find one i like) so i thought the spoiler is the way to go


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you can't find a body kit you like, but you have CHROME ALTEZZAS?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Good call Mike...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

yea and...? what about it... is this another chimike is going to be a **** on Nissan Forums?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Man, don't take it personal. He's just messing with you. Even if he was serious, it's your ride, right?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

no doubt, but im sick of assholes always being dicks about shit, i dont post here to get some assholes smart ass comments, i came for info, i asked for pics of a spoiler, not comments on my car, if i wanted to hear comments on my car i would fucking ask, thios is probably the last ill use this forum, cuz people hAVE TO BE DICKS, HEY CHIMMIKE...fuck you!!!


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

you can pre-order it here http://www.leeauto.com/parts/ser.html



and this is what it looks like:



















it looks pretty stockish only it looks like it sits maybe 3/4" or so higher and has sharper angles... other than that it isn't too different, only other Nissan people would probably be the only ones to notice it isn't stock


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

blankgazex said:


> no doubt, but im sick of assholes always being dicks about shit, i dont post here to get some assholes smart ass comments, i came for info, i asked for pics of a spoiler, not comments on my car, if i wanted to hear comments on my car i would fucking ask, thios is probably the last ill use this forum, cuz people hAVE TO BE DICKS, HEY CHIMMIKE...fuck you!!!



wow, I'm getting flamed by a guy who has chrome altezzas on his otherwise STOCK SPEC V..............*totally scared now*

don't be a loser ricer, take off the altezzas and burn them.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

hey hey hey.... I have altezzas :cheers: CF at that


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

CorNut said:


> you can pre-order it here http://www.leeauto.com/parts/ser.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It kind of resembles the MSP spoiler....in a way


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I actually like it.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> It kind of resembles the MSP spoiler....in a way



I LIKE IT TOO, I DONT KNOW IF ITS A 239+PAINT UPGRADE OVER STOCK, BUT I WOULD DEFINITLY GET IT IS I DIDNT HAVE ONE...


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

I like it. From the back its the bomb, but a good side pic would tell me if its rice or not. Could be too ricey. I love it from the rear though.


----------



## HisXLNC (Jun 17, 2002)

Altezzas rock!

If they are good enough for stock Altimas, they are good enough for you!


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

altezzas are no big deal. everyone has them, and they aren't hard to get. I guess I have mixed emotions about them, because they do look nice but they lack originality. I don't see any reason for anyone to be flamed over it, though... flaming comes into play when you have a triple deck spoiler or a fart can big enough to fit a housecat inside


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

have you ever seen the chrome altezzas for b15s? they're HIDEOUS! :thumbdwn:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hahaha damn mike...you hurt these kids feelings...stop...im feelin bad just reading this


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

how can these NOT be called ricey an hideous on a b15?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

you know what FUCK YOU AGAIN, i dont need opinions on my car, i want it to look different from stock, how the fuck do you know my car is stock but the altezzas asshole? I dont need to go fast, i got a cbr, 0-60 in 2.9, tops out at 172, my car is quick and looks good, thats all i want, i asked about dressing up the rear end different from stock, altezzas do it, so go FUCK YOURSELF


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

and they look like every other gaudy rice-tezza every other honda owner has. You sure made yourself look different from stock...............you made yourself a stock ricer


----------



## Choopsticks (Sep 9, 2002)

chimmike said:


> and they look like every other gaudy rice-tezza every other honda owner has. You sure made yourself look different from stock...............you made yourself a stock ricer


The "stock ricer" part is true.. but it seems to me that the new guy got really upset over something unimportant.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Here's an idea:

Post Cosmetic related topics in the Cosmetics forum and the performance minded members won't flame you for cluttering up the performance and maintenance related section. Then, you won't get all butthurt about when they say that altezzas are fugly and you won't curse them out. Then, I won't have to warn you that this is inappropriate behavior.

See, we can all get along. Now, everyone, hold hands, let's sing..._
"I love you, you love me, we're a happy Nissan family...."_


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

geez guys stop with the flaming


----------

